# PVC cart



## sleepyluke (May 28, 2008)

Well me and my sidekick that are invading the beach in a few weeks have decided that we are building a cart to get all the wives and kids junk to the beach with a real purpose of gettin our fishing stuff to the beach. I think we have beat this dead horse to death and looked at several hundred pictures and versions, but I have one question that I can't seem to get a good picture of. Keep in mind that this is a 1-2 uses per year and we have to carry the thing down there. 

We are going to be using power wheels that were donated from a non working 4 wheeler and the plan is to just use 2 wheels like most seem to be. We will be basically buiding it in 2 pieces and then using pins and cotter pins to be able to take it back apart for transport. My main concern is the wheels/axle. Due to the ease of finding a 3 foot section of all thread or just metal, we are thinking that the wheel spacing will be 36 inches outside. Which means a fairly narrow box for the junk. My plan is to mount the axle below on 'T" sections basically hanging from the bottom of the cart with a section of PVC connecting the 2 "T"s for stability. My concern is that this will put too much stress on those joints ans it would be much stronger runnign the axle through the actual bottom piece of the cart. We can recreate the weight when building to test it, but can not recreate the stress of the sand on it until we get there and that is too late to fail...

If this tear down cart works at all, I will post pictures this weekend, if it falls apart, I will not post as many pictures!!

Any thoughts, particularly attaching the axle to the cart? Thanks again for a great forum


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

original thread with all the details http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f30/my-homemade-beach-cart-65433/


----------



## sleepyluke (May 28, 2008)

I swear i have run across your thread when I was searching, but did not remember it because the pictures showed up as red X's, like they are doing to me now. I will look again from the iPad tonight. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

If you still can't see them later shoot me your email address and I can send them to you if you would like


----------



## sleepyluke (May 28, 2008)

Much better now I can see pictures! Nice cart and looks to work well did you have trouble with the handle set up or tires with the extra weight? Or just got tired of carrying that much weight? Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

The plastic tires just wouldn't float very well on the sand with the extra weight of the 75qt cooler...plus it was a little overkill in size. It works perfect set up the way it is in the pictures.


----------



## sleepyluke (May 28, 2008)

Additional thought - since ours will be a crap cart that will be used as a fishing cart part fo the time, what would you think aobut putting all 4 wheels on the single axle? I know there is a line of taller tire/flatter tire working better, but would spreading it out over 4 make it better or worse when it gets overloaded heading down every morning? 

Thanks again


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

It might help...definitely worth a shot


----------

